# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Legalizacija i vlasništvo

## vertex

Znam da legalizacija ne bi trebala imati veze sa vlasništvom, ali mi ipak nije jasno što to u praksi znači.
Dijelimo zemlju na otoku s nekoliko rođaka, svi smo upisani na zemlju, u određenim omjerima. Na zemlji je više objekata, dijelom legalnih, dijelom će se sada legalizirati. Kakav će biti status s vlasništvom objekata?

----------


## cvijeta73

u praksi znači, koliko se ja kužim, da ćete morati pokrenuti zasebne sudske postupke za vlasništvo. ako želite čisto vlasništvo. dakle, status vlasništva sada će biti isti kao što je bio i kad se radilo o nelegaliziranim objektima. uz zahtjev za legalizaciju ne moraš priložiti i dokaz o vlasništvu, a zahtjev može podnijeti bilo tko. 

al nemoj ovo moje uzeti zdravo za gotovo, ja to samo da malo podignem topik dok ne dođe neki stručnjak za legalizaciju, što sam načula od sestre  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

E. Tako sam i ja mislila, i to mi je bilo dovoljno. Ali brat mi je postao Amerikanac, i njemu to nije dovoljno, odnosno, on ne kuži šta to znači. A ja mu i ne znam odgovorit, kad baš tako konkretno pita. To je sad već sudar svjetova - ne kuži čovjek više sve te naše nedefinirane međuprostore  :Grin: 
On pita: je li može sad bilo tko doć i reć da je njegovo? Jer kao, dosad nije ni postojalo, dio koji nije imao dozvolu. A sad će postojat.

----------


## vertex

Odnosno, on kaže da mu je jedino logično da su sad i objekti u vlasništvu rođaka u istom omjeru u kojem i zemlja. Meni je, s druge strane, sasvim logično da objekti nisu ni u čijem vlasništvu, nego su u posjedu (po postojećem stanju), a vlasnik ne postoji, dok to ne krenemo rješavati.

----------


## cvijeta73

mislim da ti je brat u pravu. nakon legalizacije, vlasništvo će biti u jednakom omjeru kao zemlja. a onda će se trebati ići u sudski postupak dokazivanja vlasništva.  :Undecided: 

ne može biti ničije vlasništvo  :Undecided:

----------


## vertex

> ne može biti ničije vlasništvo


A bit će da ste vas dvoje u pravu. Vidjet ćemo, možda neki znalac odgovori.

----------


## leonisa

ako zemljiste nije parcelirano i svi ste vi vlasnici (suvlasnici) tog zemljista i na zemljistu su napravljeni objekti vi ste svi vlasnici objekata (suvlasnici). legalizacijom se ne mjenja nista osim sto cete te objekte moci upisati u ZK i postat ce legalni.
da bi ih razdvojili trebate pokrenuti postupak.
i do sada ste bili vlasnici samo sto ih niste mogli (ili barem kao takve) upisati u zk i dobiti vlasnicki list za njih.

----------


## vertex

Hvala, leonisa!

----------


## Sanja :)

Molila bih pomoc! Dom mi se odvjetnik ne javi,bas sam nestrpljiva! 
Naime radili smo ostavinsku raspravu naknado pronadene imovine! Troje djece se odreklo u korist mame.sud je donio rjesenje da sve ide na mamu! I sad smo trazili da rjesenje bude pravomocno kako bih upisali u zk,ali sud kaze da djeca moraju dati suglasnost da se rjesnje provede pravomocno??! Zasto opet suglasnost? Ne bih li trebalo ici na nacin da sud pokrene rjesavanje pravomocnog rjesenja i ako nitko u nekok roku se ne zali,da ono onda bude i moze dobiti pecat pravomocnosti?

----------


## jelena.O

MOŽE LI PITANJE

ZGRADA IZ 1973 nOVI zAGREB, LEGALIZIRANA JE PRED NEKO DOBA, U STANU JE ZATVORENA LOĐA, IMA NEKI PAPIR OD LEGALIZACIJE S KVADRATIMA, KOJI PO NOVOME ISTI NISU UPISANI U GRUNTOVNICU, KOJI JE POSTUPAK DA SE UNESE U GRUNTOVNICU PRAVO STANJE 
NAVODNO IMA NEKA SLUŽBA U ZAPOLJSKOJ KOJA TO RJEŠAVA

----------


## Peterlin

> MOŽE LI PITANJE
> 
> ZGRADA IZ 1973 nOVI zAGREB, LEGALIZIRANA JE PRED NEKO DOBA, U STANU JE ZATVORENA LOĐA, IMA NEKI PAPIR OD LEGALIZACIJE S KVADRATIMA, KOJI PO NOVOME ISTI NISU UPISANI U GRUNTOVNICU, KOJI JE POSTUPAK DA SE UNESE U GRUNTOVNICU PRAVO STANJE 
> NAVODNO IMA NEKA SLUŽBA U ZAPOLJSKOJ KOJA TO RJEŠAVA


Nije samo u Zapoljskoj - imaš i bliže. Odjel za graditeljstvo Grada Zagreba ima područne urede na ovim lokacijama:

https://www.zagreb.hr/kome-se-obratiti/46018

----------

